# Really looking for serious advice



## kah2673 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hello

I will try to make this short.

I am a former golf professional, i used to teach mainly and run day to day operations.
I carried a +2 hcp and was very consistent....playing 7 days a week will do that!!

I have been away from the game for a while and started playing again...and kep the scores from 72- 77....rather respectable i would think for not playing much.

here is my quandry...i have no idea what has happened....i am out to an 8 hcp.

I took a few lessons from a highly respectable coach, and now i am completely lost.

At first i took the changes to the course...(i know you never do that)

then i just slowly tried to implement things.....well i dont even have a go to shot now.

i get over the ball with no idea what is going to happen...all confidence has left me, pure guessing game. 

I am looking to other people on this forum to give me any advice....mostly i hear "just go have fun"..or "just pick one swing thought"......things like this....trust me i did this for a living and i have gone down many of these roads...but i cant seem to get it going at all...there is not one area i am lacking in...it is all areas....hooks, pulls, pushes, slices...3 putts, fat chips, thin chips...any shot out there...i have it.

at the end of my rope and almost gave it away..but this game consumes me and i want to just be respectable.

i am taking all the help i can


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

This helps me when my game is going to hell in a hand basket. In other words when the really bad shots are coming in. I take a very loose stance at my ball not gripping the club just sitting it in my hands with your hands in the right position. Then I shut my eyes try to turn my mind off and take 3-5 big breath only focusing on my breathing to clear my head, then I take my full stance and grip. Then for the swing I count 1, 2, 3. 1 is the start of the back swing with cocking the wrist and the rest 2 is the top of the swing and coming down for 3 is the uncocking of the wrist and hitting the ball only using about a 3/4 swing.

I am by no means a good/great golfer but this help clear my head and works for me 9/10 times.

Golf is play as much in the mind if not more than it is played with your clubs. From your post you have the skill you just need to find the trick that works for you to tell your mind to shut up and get back to the natural golf you can play. Good luck


----------



## kah2673 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thx Surtees.....I have gone down these roads....it has been a bit different this time...but i think you are right..i get caught up in other things and have lost my way....just need to turn the machine off upstairs in my head. Thx once again....


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Just my $0.02 worth...if it's worth that much. Use the feet together drill to get your balance, swing tempo, and timing back. Sounds like that is what you have lost. You most likely have not lost that great swing, you just misplaced parts of it. 

After the lay off you might not have the same distances you had when playing your best, so you might now be swinging harder to compensate which is what the feet together drill will help with. This drill will get you swinging the club head with in what ever your body balance now has to offer.

All your errant shots/putts you described, for the better golfer, are usually caused by poor balance, timing, tempo, or a combination of the three. When you were a +2 you must have had a good grip, and address position. I would think you have not forgot those two elements, so I am guessing the problem is some where in your balance, timing, and/or tempo.

New instruction probably won't help unless the instructor is on the same page as your old swing was when you were playing your best golf. That, or you are in the market for a complete swing change based on what the new instructor is preaching. This of course will take some time. 

When my swing goes south, (which it is doing right now btw) something I do is just take a week or two off from the game. I don't touch a club. I want to forget those bad swings, and ball flights. When I get into a poor play rut, I have learned that trying to force myself to play better usually does not work. When I do finally come back, I do that feet together drill on the driving range. I then stop after 50 or so balls, and go directly to the putting green, and /or short game practice area. The last type of practice I do is with my long game, which is usually a couple of days later after I am happy with my drills, and short game practice. I know have a good swing. I just misplace parts of it once or twice a year for what ever reason(s). :dunno:


----------



## fhqiihcy (Jul 7, 2011)

i think this is very cheap! this is very useful to me!


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Frog's pretty much covered it. I use the feet together drill when things are going a little awry.

About 10 years back I was in a really good vein of form and shooting around level par every week. I decided to go to a top coach for lessons... disaster! I was hitting it into the next county but nowhere near the golf course After 3 months, and a lot of lost balls I decided to dump the coach and go back to my old swing. It took a few months to get the old me back but I'm glad I did.

Like Frog alludes to, sometimes you need to find the right coach. Over here there is a school of thought that you should play intuitive golf. Once you have the basics of grip/stance & takeaway right you should play what is natural to your body and tempo. If its too manufactured it just won't work.

Hope you can turn it round soon.


----------



## kah2673 (Jul 6, 2011)

Frogs....great advice. And what is funny about it....that is my favorite drill...my go to drill...my everything drill....and i havent done it...LOLOLOL. I guess i got caught up in other things and i have straYed from it. i am not a technical player...but i have become that way....maybe thats what has my timing all screwed up...trying to be something i am not. I normally just feel things and do it my way...never have had a coach or lessons..i am lucky to have a great talent, just need to find it again.


----------



## kah2673 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thx BigHobbit...i am from Georgia, and was a professional in Jacksonville Florida...living in Australia it is a different mentality.....i have to say they are fierce competitors over here...no social golf...always a competition. I always taught on the basis of the swing you have...never try to change it...i think i have tried to do too many things instead of follow my instincts. Will keep you posted...thx again


----------

